# Magix video deluxe.. problem beim exportieren



## kyue (22. Dezember 2006)

also ich hab folgendes problem bei magix video deluxe..

ich hab eine *avi file importiert und danach bearbeitet. wenn ich den fertigen film nun exportierte, ist selbst bei hohen qualitätseinstellungen die qualität eher mässig, und vor allem flimmern schriften und feine konturen sehr stark. auch bei aktiviertem anti flimmerfilter.
selbst wenn ich das video unbearbeitet wieder als avi exportiere hab ich dasselbe problem.
hab schon sämtliche formate ausprobiert, aber irgendwas mach ich falsch. 
wenn ich mir das video aber im magix video deluxe anschaue bevor ichs es exportiere, läuft es einwandfrei.

hoffe mir kann jmd weiter helfen.


----------



## axn (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum!

Mmmmhh.. schwierig da Auskunft zu geben. Du musst dein Problem noch etwas konkretisieren. Quellformat? Projekteinstellungen? Exportformat? Halbbilder? Welche Komprimierung hast du versucht? Was unterscheidet die genau vom Export als unkomprimiertes Video? Unkomprimiertes Video lässt sich nur auf hoch performierten Rechnern sauber abspielen.. Die Konturen sollte das aber nicht betreffen..

mfg

axn

PS: Bitte achte bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung auf unsere Netiquette.


----------

